# 4 Elements



## Lessandes (Sep 2, 2009)

Some weeks ago, a photographer booked me for doing a portrait series called "4 elements".

She gave me plenty of rope concerning the whole make-up design and the hairstyling, her only condition was, that there have to be glitter in every look, but it was completely up to me, where to put and how much to use.

So.....enjoy....

Here is Fire, Water, Earth and Air


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 2, 2009)

That's awesome!! All of the looks on the 4 Elements are gorgeous!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 2, 2009)

These are gorgeous, the Earth one is my personal favorite!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 2, 2009)

nice work!!


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the Earth one.


----------



## Merry_go_round (Sep 3, 2009)

The wind is beautiful!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love the air look!


----------



## fintia (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome looks


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2009)

I love air (the last one?)... but I can't seem to find the glitter in it? Can you point it out? It could very easily be my monitor being silly.

Great job!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the makeup, the hair, the lighting, etc... But I'm really not a fan of the retouching. I realise that probably had nothing to do with you, but especially on the first one her skin has that rubbery look. The second one has a much more "real" look to the skin. 

I think as far as makeup goes, the last one is my fav.


----------

